# PC Startet nach Stromtrennung verzögert



## fridde01 (9. November 2014)

*PC Startet nach Stromtrennung verzögert*

Moin,

ich habe diese frage schon einmal in einem "nicht so Hardwarelastigen Board " gestellt, von daher denke ich treffe ich hier mehr auf die Profis in dieser Thematik.
Da ich das Thema vor einem Hardware RMA gerne so bald als möglich klären will, ob es an der Hardware liegt oder an ??? 

Seit 4 Tagen nun was komisches beobachtet mit meinem PC.

-Hardware ca 1 Monat alt:
OS: Win 8.1 x64 | Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER E10 500W CM | Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Pro4 | CPU: i7-4790K | CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer i30 CO | RAM: Crucial 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit | Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE R9 280 OC Dual-X Boost 3 GB | SSD: Crucial MX100 256 GB | HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB | Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium | Case: Zalman Z11 Plus | Monitore: Acer S240HL + LG Flatron L1919S | Headset: Logitech G430

PS: Nein, über den Arctic Freezer i30 CO kann ich nicht meckern: Kühlt spitze, Lüfter mit Klick leicht abzunehmen  ,  hohe TDP 320 Watt, Leise 

-Der PC läuft ohne Fehler im Betrieb bei Spielen unter last ..mehrere Stunden, mit Benchmarks , mit Prime,  alles TOP.
-Temps sind wunderbar.
-Das Problem kann man so beschreiben: ist wie ein Auto im Winter, was erst richtig startet wenn er warm wird/ist :p

Wenn der Rechner über Nacht aus war, und ich ihn Morgens starten will dann drück ich normal auf den Power Knopf und es dauert dann ca. 5 sek bis erstmal das Blaue Licht von den Gehäuselüfter angeht, danach geht er wieder aus , und dauert wieder 5 Sek bis er normal hochfährt.
Das ganze kann ich wie folgt nachstellen: wenn ich das NT ausschalte, und dann den Stecker ziehe und einmal power lang drücke damit der reststrom raus geht, dann wieder einstecke und anknipse tritt das gleiche auf.

Schalte ich den Rechner aus und mache nichts am Strom oder am NT, dann fährt er nach Druck auf Power direkt hoch ( ohne zwischen Stopp) auch wenn er Kalt war.
( Ich sollte noch erwähnen das ich meistens das Zimmer nachts via Stromschalter am Schaltkasten komplett stromlos mache ( ohne das Netzteil hinten vorher auszuschalten ) , jedoch habe ich das schon immer so gemacht ohne Probleme. )

 Diagnose bisher:
> Bios: nichts übertaktet, aktuelle Version ist drauf sonst würde ich den i7 nicht betreiben können. 
> Power kabel am MB und am Ein/AUS Schalter geprüft 
> andere Stromquelle mit und ohne Überspannungsleiste ausprobiert
> Sonstige kabel und hardware am MB und kabel am NT sitzen fest 
> Kondensatoren am Mainboard sehen alle super aus.
> Startverhalten wurde nur mit Maus und Tastatur und einem Monitor bereits getestet


- Soundkarte steckt nun im PCIx1 / war vorher im 2ten PCIx16 da ich dies mal testen sollte :
Als ich den PC nach dem um stecken des Slots an schaltete (nach dem der Netzschalter aus war) hat er 4 oder 5 mal kurz Strom gegeben mit kurzen Stopps sodass die Lüfter und das Licht an gingen, und dann isser normal gestartet... Dann wurde erst mal in Windows neues gerät wird installiert angezeigt wegen dem Slot Wechsel > erfolgreich . Ok dann noch mal PC aus gemacht , Netzschalter aus, kurz gewartet , wieder an gemacht und dann wars leider wieder 5sek nischt , dann diesmal 1 sek Strom ,dann wieder die 5 sek bis er normal hochfährt.

Ohne den Netzschalter zu drücken oder Stromverlust zu haben schießt er wie ne 1 direkt hoch.

Es muss ja dann eine Routine vom Board sein, die jetzt zb beim Slot Wechsel gemerkt hat, ah da ist was anders da mach ich doch mal 4-5 Tests??

Oder kann es das NT sein, was erst mal die Kondensatoren auflädt um genug Strom für den Start zu haben?

PS: hätte noch ein älteres beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 550w NT mit CM was ich ggf testen könnte, da ich ja nur die Knipser von den Stromkabeln ins NT umstecken müsste ( sollte ja kompatible sein die anschlüße )


Ich hoffe der Kontext ist zu verstehen 


Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## locojens (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC Startet nach Stromtrennung verzögert*

Das ist völlig normal! Weil wenn der Rechner komplett vom Netz getrennt entladen sich die Kondensatoren des Netzteils und der Platine.


----------



## fridde01 (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC Startet nach Stromtrennung verzögert*

Hi locojens , 
ich hatte das aber bis vor parr tagen nicht so?

Hat das Netzteil etwa nun sich eingebrannt, und anfangs waren die Kondensatoren schneller voll? 
Sorry ich kann das von der Elektrik her nicht nachvollziehen wie das nun jetzt so und vor knapp 2 -3 wochen als es Fabrik neu war anders tickte?
Also vorallen kenn ich das so nicht , ich hatte jahrelang ein beQuiet! Dark Power Pro , und da war dieses verhalten nicht


----------



## Haxti (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC Startet nach Stromtrennung verzögert*



fridde01 schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner über Nacht aus war, und ich ihn Morgens starten will dann drück ich normal auf den Power Knopf und es dauert dann ca. 5 sek bis erstmal das Blaue Licht von den Gehäuselüfter angeht, danach geht er wieder aus , und dauert wieder 5 Sek bis er normal hochfährt.
> Das ganze kann ich wie folgt nachstellen: wenn ich das NT ausschalte, und dann den Stecker ziehe und einmal power lang drücke damit der reststrom raus geht, dann wieder einstecke und anknipse tritt das gleiche auf.


 


locojens schrieb:


> Das ist völlig normal! Weil wenn der Rechner komplett vom Netz getrennt entladen sich die Kondensatoren des Netzteils und der Platine.



Nope, das ist definitiv nicht normal.

Ich würde dir empfehlen mal das andere Netzteil zu testen. Das Mainboard und das Netzteil müssen sich beim Systemstart einig werden, ob alles passt, ansonsten wird der Vorgang abgebrochen. Es gibt 2 Sachen, die mir spontan einfallen:
- Entweder stimmt das Zeitfenster nicht, indem der Start stattfinden soll
- Die Spannungen sind nicht innerhalb der Grenzwerte, sodass eine Sicherung auslöst (das könnte wiederum mit den Kondensatoren zu tun haben, wobei ich das dann trotzdem für eine Fehlfunktion halten würde. Hatte das Phänomen noch nie. Bei keinem PC bislang. Und ich hatte schon mehrere)
- Dein Mainboard hat irgendwelche "Features". Ich weiss, dass die Gigabyte Boards teilweise bei OC versuchen mehrmal neustarten, wenns nicht ganz passt. Bei Asrock musste man das immer manuell machen, bis sie sich resettet haben.
- Achja: Hast du im Hardware Monitoring Bereich oder ähnlichem eine Fan Failure Option? Gabs immer mal wieder, dass der PC heruntergefahren werden sollte, falls ein Lüfter kein Tachosignal mehr liefert. In deinem Fall ists vielleicht ein Lüfter, der nicht immer sofort anläuft und das Problem auslöst. Müsstest du mal beobachten.

Hast du das BIOS mal resettet nach dem Update? Hängen die Lüfter direkt am NT oder am Board? ( Bei zweiterem kann es sein, dass sie erst verzögert angeschaltet werden. War zumindest auch bei Gigabyte so.) Ansonsten würd ichs mal mit dem anderen NT versuchen.


----------



## fridde01 (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC Startet nach Stromtrennung verzögert*

Hallo Haxti,

EDIT: mit F12 kann man Screenshots erstellen im UEFI wenn ein USB stick angeschlossen wurde , das erspart das Abfotografieren ....
Bios Einstellungen vom ASRock Z97 Pro4:
141109183825.jpg - directupload.net
141109183914.jpg - directupload.net
141109183923.jpg - directupload.net
141109183936.jpg - directupload.net
141109183957.jpg - directupload.net
141109184005.jpg - directupload.net
141109184018.jpg - directupload.net
141109184036.jpg - directupload.net 
141109184947.jpg - directupload.net
141109185037.jpg - directupload.net
141109185050.jpg - directupload.net
141109185108.jpg - directupload.net
141109185122.jpg - directupload.net
141109185147.jpg - directupload.net
141109185200.jpg - directupload.net
141109185252.jpg - directupload.net 
141109185009.jpg - directupload.net
141109185229.jpg - directupload.net
141109185323.jpg - directupload.net 

Bevor die frage kommt, die Einstellungen die dort zu sehen sind , sind erst durchs testen von verschiedenen Optionen NACHdem das Problem aufgetreten ist eingestellt worden von mir.


Das Board wurde von Alternate bereits mit dem 1.30er Bios ausgeliefert, und war restetet .

Ich kann auch mal gerne die Bios Standards nochmal laden lassen, aber ich hoffe das dabei alles weiter funzt, da ja der Windows Key etc ins UEFI gespeichert wird oder?

Das E10er hat keine FAN anschlüße mehr, fand ich auch blöde.. da mein altes Dark Power Pro P7 550w welche hatte :/
Die sind am Board, unter anderen ein Gehäuselüfter ist am PWR_FAN, aber das sollte keine rolle spielen.

Gerne würde ich auch das alte NT anschließen, aber die Arbeit wieder ALLES abzufummeln vom schön verlegten kabel management.. dafür hab ich grad keine zeit so wirklich. Aber werd ich mal die woche jetzt in angriff nehmen.

Ich kann mir nur nicht erklären warum der PC wenn er nur heruntergefahren ist, aber noch Reststrom drauf hat direkt ohne mucken alles starten kann an Hardware, und wenn er stromlos war nicht.
Alternate Technik habe ich dazu auch mal angeschrieben , mal sehen ob die auch auf ein Netzteil RMA spekulieren.


----------



## fridde01 (11. November 2014)

*AW: PC Startet nach Stromtrennung verzögert*

Update: auch nach einem CMOS Reset und geladenen Default Settings, tritt das gleiche "Problem" auf.


----------

